
Show HN: Anythings – Get Your Smart Things To Work Together - qdelaoutre
https://anythings.co
======
qdelaoutre
The fragmentation of platforms has been one of the major headache in the
consumer IoT landscape. I am happy to propose a solution to it with this
website.

Anythings.co is a place for IoT Lovers to find the best new smart devices and
their compatibilities.

You can list your smart things on the website, see how they work together and
find new compatible devices. For example, you would see that you can control
the temperature with your voice using your Nest Thermostat with your Amazon
Echo through IFTTT.

I would love to have your thoughts on the website. I am happy to answer any
questions you have.

Quentin

